# The Maury Show



## kristina ftw! (Mar 2, 2008)

So, I gotta ask ... The Maury Show. Is this shit for real? Are those real people?


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate that show with a passion.  It's so pointless and everyday you can count on it being about "paternity."  PLEASE....can we get a new topic?????  It's just a complete joke to me.  My dad loves/watches it & sometimes I happen to be in the same room.  If you have tested 10 ++++ men, and none of them are the father, you have some major issues!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to believe that these people are real but I am sure that they are.  It is very sad.  This show is such a joke!


----------



## SuSana (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know if it's real or not but one time I saw a girl I went to high school with on there, and had 2 guys tested and neither were the father.  So real people I guess but who knows if the stories are true or not.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2008)

It's been said many times that he has paid "actors" on his show, along with guests.


----------



## Willa (Mar 3, 2008)

But how the hell this show can still be on...

It's been playing for years
Last week I was homesick and got to watch it...
Soooooo pathetic


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2008)

I looooooove this one, it's so ridiculous it has to be fake.

YouTube - Maury Show - 15 Year Old has had sex OVER 300 Times!!


----------



## Willa (Mar 3, 2008)

I mean
The guy (Maury)
Isn't he tired of all the same subjects?

Who's my baby's daddy?
I'm 15 and I slept with the whole planet earth
I had a sex change, people don't recognize me
And such...


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 3, 2008)

PAternity test results & Troubled teens who are sending their parents to an early grave bcus they drink, do drugs, and have peple pay them for sex.

only thing ive ever seen on Maury. a few years ago a girl who was in my sister's school was on there and as far as i know her story was true. so idk maybe not all of them are fake. but that's pretty pathetic that this bull is real life.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2008)

I think it's just so funny it wouldn't ever get old


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 3, 2008)

Everytime I see Maury it is either paternity testing or "can you tell if this person is a man or a woman?"

Maury is one of those shows that I call a "quick pick me up." If I'm having a bad day, I just think "It could be worse. I could be a guest on Maury."


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 3, 2008)

I love Maury it's the fakest thing ever but it's definately entertaining.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 3, 2008)

That show is awful.  I would like to think that it is a joke, but I am guessing some of that BS is real.  I love the fact that other countries get that program.  More than slightly embarassing.

That show gives me the I-am-so-uncomfortable-my-skin-is-crawling feeling.  It actually makes me a bit nauseous.  
________________________________________________

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_...Maury is one of those shows that I call a "quick pick me up." If I'm having a bad day, I just think "It could be worse. I could be a guest on Maury."_

 
/\ When I need that, I watch Cops.  Whenever I think I have a problem, I watch all those douchebags they capture on Cops.  Suddenly, everything is put into perspective.  I call it "Operation Feel Good".  It consists of ordering a pizza and watching Cops.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 3, 2008)

I hate to think that this is real, but it probably real.  I used to like it when it was more gameshow like, but after the mid 90s things really moved away from that.

Yeah, cops is def. better... especially when they have the international versions!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 3, 2008)

Cops is my other "pick me up" show!! I am always in an infintely better place than anyone on Cops.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Mar 5, 2008)

I believe most of his guests are probably real people. I too thought they were probably actors until I became involved in the criminal law field. 

Just go to any courthouse in the country and see for yourself. Truth really is stranger than fiction. People really are _that_ trashy, stupid, and insane.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Cops is my other "pick me up" show!! I am always in an infintely better place than anyone on Cops._

 
Welcome to my life. I got them approx. 12 hours and a tazering after Cops stopped filming.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I believe most of his guests are probably real people. I too thought they were probably actors until I became involved in the criminal law field. 

Just go to any courthouse in the country and see for yourself. Truth really is stranger than fiction. People really are that trashy, stupid, and insane._

 
I know what you mean. I work with the sheriffs office and I see people like that all the time.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

I LOVE THE "MAN OR WOMAN" EPISODES!!! and the one's where they have poeple on with extreme phobias and then they scare them. or the teen girls who get yelled at by the buff buy in the sweater vests. or the "who da baby daddy" ones! oy... it's better than life!!!


----------



## Kuki (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm from Britain, and am absolutely ADDICTED to Maury on Living TV! We have QUADRUPLE bills on everyday! I enjoy it soo much, you'll never know!lol I love all the outlandish things! I hope the things are true - else I've just wasted 4 hours a day of my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahaa 

I'm a student and so I dont have a life lol!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)

I used to watch it all the time. I stopped a long time ago. Itsso.....ridiculous to me now. I think its fake

I used to like the teen girls though. Those were my favorite episodes.

I knew a guy who had been on Jerry Springer before as a guest. He was paid, and had a script to go from. He was also on the Maury show as one of the performers. They apparently have singers/performers to get the crowd pumped before the show. He was part of the fake Nsync group they had on the show, he was Joey Fatone LOL.


----------



## COBI (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I first saw these when someone posted them on specktra; these are from gigglesugar.com:


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 15, 2008)

I really like some of the episodes but I hate those damn paternity tests! I'm so sick of them! I don't remember that many paternity testes when i was younger but now it seems like every frickin episode is about em.

And am I the only one who thinks the lie detector results are wrong sometimes?


----------

